# Stripped Fuel Separator Plug



## portert0224 (Jan 27, 2018)

UPDATE: Thanks for all of the replies. The drain plug was not stripped, it was broken off. The only thing holding it in was the blue gasket. So the entire housing had to be replaced. GM dealership had one for $300. I purchased an AC Delco part for $145 off of Amazon. I could not find a How To video on YouTube and I'm going to check the DYI threads here. If anyone has any instructions on how to replace, I would appreciate it.


----------

